# 1 month apartment in Frankfurt?



## Venturello (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello all,

Just took a last minute decision to go for a 1 month course at the Goethe in Frankfurt. Problem is, their housing options are fully booked. 

I am looking for a 1 bed room apartment from 5th of January till 30th. Looking for a private apartment rather than a room in a shared one.

Would anyone have any tips on how to look for one? Must be downtown Frankfurt, I want something near the course.

Thanks,

Juan


----------



## expatgal (Mar 4, 2013)

Hello,
I just looked online, and there are a number of sites which rent studios by the week or month, most have kitchenettes. 
Google vacation rentals in Frankfurt, Germany.
I found quite a few. I don't know what your budget is, but, I wouldn't worry too much about the need for cooking your own meals. After your daily classes, you should get out and try to use what you have learnd. I found when I am in Germany, if I use the language (limited) most are more than friendly. 
The Christmas season will be over and people are more relaxed. At least that has been my experience.
Don't be afraid of tripping over your own tongue!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Try sites like the following:

Wohnungen Frankfurt am Main : Wohnungen Angebote in Frankfurt am Main

Sometimes people rent their rooms or complete flats out when they go away for work or abroad for a while.


----------

